# can i use RB25det series 1 ECU in a series 2 motor?



## zephyro90 (Oct 23, 2005)

i busted my series 2 box due to faulty wires. we have corrected it. we cant repair the old box (series 2). i was able to source out a series 1 box, can use this on my sereis 2 engine?thanks 
happy new year!


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

www.gtr.co.uk or www.skylineowners.com can help


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

yes you can but its not a straight foward swap. Best to use the correct ecu for the job...if you need one let me know [email protected] always have gts and gtr used parts available


----------



## zephyro90 (Oct 23, 2005)

i can get a series 1 harness...


----------

